# Projection System for a Bar



## masters2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi there, I am looking into setting up a projection screen in my bar. The space has a fair amount of ambient light but the walls, floors, and ceilings will be black. I am on a budget but at the same time don't want to waste my money on an embarrassing setup.

Currently spec'd is the Dell 1610HD projector with the Elite M113S screen. These are both fairly entry level. The projector has 3500lumens of lighting, which I worry might not be enough. I also worry the picture will be terribly mediocre with the ambient light. Is there anything I can do to improve this setup while remaining on a budget? Should I stay with the projector and upgrade the screen? Upgrade the projector and stay with the screen? Upgrade both? Upgrade neither?

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the light is that bad, you might want to consider a Mitsubishi 93 Inch DLP Microdisplay. Far more tolerant of ambient light, $99 Lamp Replacements, and far easier to setup. They also make a 73 and 82 inch RPTV if the 93 is beyond what your budget is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree completely with JJ here - if you have any ambient issues, a TV will probably be a better option than a projector as you will have to deal with washing the PQ out.


----------



## masters2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

The only problem with the Mitsubishi TV is that it is not capable of mounting to the wall - a requirement for my space. Are there any reasonably priced large flat screens? Maybe I should go with a Da-Lite high power manual screen with a gain of 2.4?


----------



## masters2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

How about if I also upgrade to the Dell 4320 projector with 4,300 lumens?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sharp makes a fairly reasonably priced 70 inch LCD TV. The Model is the LC-70LE632U and it can be found as low as $2000 online. However, I am guessing $2300 or so would be from an Authorized Dealer. LED Backlit LCD's do work great with ambient light, but are not stellar with off axis viewing. However, it would be far better than a Front Projector in a brightly lit Bar or for NFL Sundays.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In a few more posts, you will be able to upload pictures. If you could provide a worst case lighting scenario, I really think we can help you in deciding if a FP is going to be a good idea. Also, a belated welcome to HTS.
J


----------



## masters2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

I will take some photos tomorrow. Is it a problem that the Dell 4320 is a "boardroom" projector and not a home theater one? It uses DLP technology, though the ratio is 16:10. Could I just get a 16:9 screen?


----------



## masters2010 (Sep 19, 2012)

If I get a high contrast grey screen what gain should I look for? I found the elite wall mounted 92" 16:9 CineGrey high contrast grey screen, though it only has 1.1 gain. Should I try to find a grey screen with higher gain, or would this be good when paired with a high output projector (~4000 lumens)?


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Screen Innovations Black Diamond Screen
JVC Pro projector. 
I don't have much experience with the Dell projectors, other than an IT company I work with pulled one they had installed to replace it with a TV. I've heard great things about the Mitsubishi, Epson, and Optoma Projectors. Our go to proctor has always been a JVC.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

dnp Supernova - accept no substitute. The Elite's gain number is exaggerated a bit, as are most other screen company numbers. Cinegrey's gain is more like a .9. Gain isn't what you would want in a bar though as it creates more issues than it would solve. Spend the money and get a high lumen projector and pair it up with a .8 gain Supernova. dnp is the leader when it comes to ambient light screens.


----------

